# TODAY DIG LARGE MILK GLASS JAR- BOWL- CUP-SPOON & AND ONE STRANGE BOTTLE



## east texas terry (Jan 31, 2021)

DUG THIS  LARGE 6 SIDED MILK GLASS IN 1930,S DUMP


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 31, 2021)

The Bowl is a nice find especially because you rarely find them whole, most of mine are found broken.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah I really like that bowl too, any idea what the company was?  I'm usually happy to just find broken marked dishes that display well, not many were thrown out intact.  It's quite ornately decorated for restaurant ware too.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 1, 2021)

That is from Thompson's Lunch Rooms...chain of restaurants that was nationwide.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 1, 2021)

THANKS


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 1, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> DUG THIS  LARGE 6 SIDED MILK GLASS IN 1930,S DUMPView attachment 218203 View attachment 218206View attachment 218207View attachment 218209
> View attachment 218205


I so envy you. Your weather is i believe in the 60's. I am in the 20's with 18- 24" of snow forecasted. Like I told you before my brother relocated to Houston 5 years ago. He does not miss the snow or cold at all. Somedays I gotta say, I don't blame him.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 1, 2021)

THANKS I LOOK UP HERE THE INFO THOMPSON,S LUNCH ROOM 1933


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 1, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> THANKS I LOOK UP HERE THE INFO THOMPSON,S LUNCH ROOM 1933


Chicago based John R. Thompson company was one of largest "one arm" lunch rooms of the early 20th century. Great history! Cool plate, thanks again for the pictures and post.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 1, 2021)

Like the bowl and not cracked, miracle.

What is a"one arm" lunch room?

opmustard


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 1, 2021)

It's a cafeteria where there are not tables; the chairs had one arm that was wide enough to set a plate on.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 1, 2021)

THANK YOU FOR INFO LEARN SOMETHING EVERY DAY


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## EdsFinds (Feb 3, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> DUG THIS  LARGE 6 SIDED MILK GLASS IN 1930,S DUMPView attachment 218203 View attachment 218206View attachment 218207View attachment 218209
> View attachment 218205


Wow! I love this


east texas terry said:


> DUG THIS  LARGE 6 SIDED MILK GLASS IN 1930,S DUMPView attachment 218203 View attachment 218206View attachment 218207View attachment 218209
> View attachment 218205





east texas terry said:


> DUG THIS  LARGE 6 SIDED MILK GLASS IN 1930,S DUMPView attachment 218203 View attachment 218206View attachment 218207View attachment 218209
> View attachment 218205


Wow! I love that bowl simply because, as everyone else said, you NEVER find a bowl intact, and it encourages me to continue searching! That's why this site is so great, you get great advice from the "old prospectors," and I'm always encouraged to continue searching by looking at other's finds like your bowl! Cool find! I am not looking right now because we're covered in snow and it is elfreeo outside, but plan to get back in the spring! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EdsFinds (Feb 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I so envy you. Your weather is i believe in the 60's. I am in the 20's with 18- 24" of snow forecasted. Like I told you before my brother relocated to Houston 5 years ago. He does not miss the snow or cold at all. Somedays I gotta say, I don't blame him.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


hey! Rob! I share your sentiments....I'm in South Jersey and it is cold! Besides having no time, there's no way I'm playing around in the frozen tundra here in NJ!


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Feb 3, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> DUG THIS  LARGE 6 SIDED MILK GLASS IN 1930,S DUMPView attachment 218203 View attachment 218206View attachment 218207View attachment 218209
> View attachment 218205


I found a bottle like the brown one in Indiana about 8 years ago. I wonder if it is not from a Vet and for administering meds.


----------



## Len (Feb 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I so envy you. Your weather is i believe in the 60's. I am in the 20's with 18- 24" of snow forecasted. Like I told you before my brother relocated to Houston 5 years ago. He does not miss the snow or cold at all. Somedays I gotta say, I don't blame him.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Hi ROBBYBOBBY,
I bet your brother is still drying out after those recent 'canes, and probably misses the 'Sox a bit too. Although, after the storm that just hit N.E., its one of those "days" and I don't blame him either. (my back is acting up--where's that profen?) --Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 4, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi ROBBYBOBBY,
> I bet your brother is still drying out after those recent 'canes, and probably misses the 'Sox a bit too. Although, after the storm that just hit N.E., its one of those "days" and I don't blame him either. (my back is acting up--where's that profen?) --Len


He is on high ground and doesn't worry about flooding like some parts of Houston. Back problems are a pain. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

